# Nissan which is better?



## NssN917 (Nov 21, 2003)

:fluffy: hmmm well i was wondering out of a 98'nissan 200sx and a 96'nissan 240sx 
which of the 2 is best, like for a daily driver. but i want a powerful quick car.
ill proboly do a few performance mods nothing to drastic and ill take it to the local strip for fun on occasions.so help me out,which is the best bet?
help a fellow out :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

taht question is like asking which is better

a civic or an accord...
you can make the decision

you can't see me...


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

I agree. IMO the 200 SER seemed quicker but it weighs nothing when compared to the 240. The 240 is a great stable car, but it's rear wheel drive. RWD makes for some fun...until the snow and ice hit.....I love my 240, but I wouldn't mind having a 200. Oh yeah, I'm 5'10 and 250lbs....I FIT into the back seat of the 200sx. The 240 doesn't hold my legs..... As for MPG my stock 240 got around 26 on 93 octane...the 200 was getting around 28 on 93 octane. As for the strip, the 200 SER has a SR20DE, very moddable. The 240 has a KA24de, a beast of an engine but still moddable. RWD is SLIGHTLY more stable at the track IMO and drifting is insane (but expensive) fun. Hope that helps.


----------



## slowdrifter240 (Dec 10, 2003)

i have a 96 240 i dont know much about the 200 but as far as the 240 its quick there is no back seat leg room i dont know why they put a back seat in the car but for the driver and passenger very nice im 62 280 and i fit fine and its comfy i just got it so i dont know what they run and the gas mileage doesn't seem that great but i drive alot


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

hey drifter where do you live in fl??


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats why i took my back seats out. TIME FOR SUBS  not really


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its kindof of a 2 seater car, but if u wanna put in extra people u can. i woulnd't i sit all the way back (gangsta style  ) even though i'm 5 7

hey kaptain wut kind of subs u gonna get? i'm looking into a system too hopefully after christmas is done with


----------

